# Thinking of doing my first bacon



## smokinpapist (Feb 5, 2016)

So, I'm thinking of picking up a belly tomorrow and have a couple of questions. First, as I'm diabetic, can a cure be done that doesn't involve using sugar? Second, for a first time should I cold smoke or hot smoke it? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2016)

multiple threads


----------

